# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Kush eshte politikani me i pasur ne trojet shqiptare?.

## SERAFIM DILO

Kush eshte politikani me i pasur Shqipetar?.O kush zoteron me teper para,pasuri.
Kujt politikani populli i ka dhene me shume,o kush politikan i ka marre me shume.
(Me e drejte duhet te jete dhene,se jane te votuar.)
"Jepni nje opinion,jo fakte".(Mund te shkruaj dhe kategoria e simpatizanteve politik).

----------


## Dr1s3ru

*Hashim Thaqi edhe Fatmir limaj kan pare llull*

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> *Hashim Thaqi edhe Fatmir limaj kan pare llull*


Afersisht,sa mendon qe ka,Thaçi o Fatmiri?.(Me hamendje).

----------


## gloreta

Serafim Dilo........  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ardi ht

*bexhet pacolli dihet....*

----------


## Dr1s3ru

> Afersisht,sa mendon qe ka,Thaçi o Fatmiri?.(Me hamendje).


 ku i dihet begjeti mendohet qe ka pare po kta tjert se kan kalxu ku me dit sa i kan.

----------


## TetovaMas

Behxhet Pacoli nuk ka pare qe munde t'a krahasojshe me politikanet hajdut ne Kosove. Pasuria e Behxhet Pacollit ishte e vlevshme dhe rendesishme ne vitet 1990 -2001,kurse sote hajnat politikanet vendore jane milionera qe s,munde t,i krahasojshe edhe me politikane evropiane per nga pasuria .

Nuk eshte njesoi sikur te punojshe 20 vite dhe sikur te vjedhesh pasurine e shtetit 20 vite.


Ju mbetet ne fyte, djersa, apo pasuria e popullit ,kure ata nuk e presin .

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Serafim Dilo........ :)


Hahaaaaaaaaaa..Me çipsa pokeri nuk jam keq.

----------


## Nete

Me i pasuri kuptohet,Behgjet Pacolli.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> ku i dihet begjeti mendohet qe ka pare po kta tjert se kan kalxu ku me dit sa i kan.


E di,qe nuk i dihet.Po te thuash qe kane shume,nuk percakton asgje.............

E kan kaluar shifren e 10 milion euro..etj ?

----------


## erla07

> Kush eshte politikani me i pasur Shqipetar?.O kush zoteron me teper para,pasuri.
> Kujt politikani populli i ka dhene me shume,o kush politikan i ka marre me shume.
> (Me e drejte duhet te jete dhene,se jane te votuar.)
> "Jepni nje opinion,jo fakte".(Mund te shkruaj dhe kategoria e simpatizanteve politik).


E perse na duhet kjo,apo tu gezohemi parave te tyre.... :Lulja3: 
Te gjithe politikanet per veten e tyre mendojne...

----------


## Nete

[QUOTE=erla07;2754805]E perse na duhet kjo,apo tu gezohemi parave te tyre.... :Lulja3: 
Te gjithe politikanet per veten e tyre mendojne...[/QUOTE

Perveq begjetit..ai ka ndihmu shum skamnoret,dhe vazhdon.

----------


## Bardhi

Qka mendoni per Fatos Nanon ,  mundet me kan arre e forte.

----------


## Kasumi

Shumica e politi(kuajve) jane te pasur duke filluar nga mbledhesit e 3% ,vendlindja therret , atdheu ne rrezik ata qe mblodhen mjete per ish RTP ,tenderoman te tashem ,por mendimi im eshte se ska qka ju nevoiten kjo pasuri se sa nena , jetimi, luftetari ,i pastrehi i  papuni, pensionisti  i mallkon gjdo dite .,,

----------


## drifilon

Hekne behgjet pacollin se aje eshte nje histori tejeter me te pasurit sipas mendimit tim jane keta .


Fatos Nano 200-300 milion $

Edvin Rama 100-200 milion $

Ramush Haradinaj 80-100 milon $

Hashim Thaqi 50-60 milon $

Menduh Thaqi 40-50 milion$

Ali Ahmeti 40-60 milion $

Fatmir Limaj 30-40 milion $


Per Sali Berishen nuk kam ndonje mendi por natyrisht se edhe ky esht hajne

----------


## Station

Pa asnje pike dyshimi qe hajduti ....upsss..... politikani me i pasur shqiptar eshte Sali Berisha.
Familja e tije eshte bere tashme pronare e gjysmes se Shqiperise.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> E perse na duhet kjo,apo tu gezohemi parave te tyre....:^lulja3
> Te gjithe politikanet per veten e tyre mendojne...


Thjesht per te ditur:Sa vlen vota e popullit,e per sa vite nje politikan behet milioner.......Kuriozitet,per te ditur sa popull budalla jemi.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Hekne behgjet pacollin se aje eshte nje histori tejeter me te pasurit sipas mendimit tim jane keta .
> 
> 
> Fatos Nano 200-300 milion $
> 
> Edvin Rama 100-200 milion $
> 
> Ramush Haradinaj 80-100 milon $
> 
> ...


Pak a shume jam dakort me shifrat.
Per Saliun edhe un nuk kam mendim,se e kemi lene te luftoj korrupsionin..e rrethit te tije.

----------


## pranvera bica

Kush ka floririn e vendit eshte me i pasuri...
Iliri, Tosi, dhe ...Sala!

----------


## Disa

Buxhet Pacolli

----------

